# It's arrived



## Badbagger (Jan 17, 2013)

Picked up my new to me 2009 1872 SeaArk after a long trip and back to LA - aka Lower Alabama. Got a deal on it. Sold the engine to a friend which is an 09 Etec 40. Make a long story, the hull and trailer set me back $2200. Linex, paint and an Etec 115 are in the future and some metal fab work from Dawson. Been a while coming but it's here.


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!! =D>


----------



## cva34 (Jan 17, 2013)

Man what a deal.And that 115 will be perfect.Those wide bottems take a little more umph...cva34


----------



## Attwanl (Jan 17, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 17, 2013)

_Someone call the police, you stole that thing. Sweet. =D> Ok so what the first mod? _


----------



## fender66 (Jan 18, 2013)

Big enough to throw a party in it.....and you saved enough money to make it a great party!

Hope it doesn't take too long to get a motor on it. I'd hate to see it not getting wet.


----------



## beetlespin (Jan 18, 2013)

Sweet. You'll love the size because it does matter


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 18, 2013)

First things 1st, pulling the engine and putting down a deposit within a week or so on a new 115. Next up will be some tin fab work followed by paint and Linex. A fair amount of dollars so it'll be slow but when I'm done, it'll be ready to fish.


----------



## beetlespin (Jan 18, 2013)

Badbagger said:


> First things 1st, pulling the engine and putting down a deposit within a week or so on a new 115. Next up will be some tin fab work followed by paint and Linex. A fair amount of dollars so it'll be slow but when I'm done, it'll be ready to fish.



That thing will fly with a 115. I have a 50hp Merc on my Tracker Grizzly 1860 and it'll do 30mph all day long.


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm sure. It's rated for a 140 and I can't imagine that :LOL2:


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Jan 18, 2013)

My 2070 with a 115 Optimax will run 45 with four people and a full tank. 50 with me alone and a light load.


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 18, 2013)

_My 1752 with a Yamaha 115 four stroke does 80 mph when it’s being towed behind my truck. :LOL2: 
No seriously I think it will run upwards of 60 but I doubt I’ll ever run it there. Hoping to find out soon, shooting for the first or second week of March to splash her. I think a 115 is a good choice for that boat. _


----------



## reedjj (Jan 19, 2013)

Love it! I Havn't been on here in a while...Did you sell the G3?


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 19, 2013)

reedjj said:


> Love it! I Havn't been on here in a while...Did you sell the G3?



Thanks, NEGATIVE. Got it listed though. Sold motor and ended up selling controls with it for $4400 so this boat and trailer set me back $1800!


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jan 20, 2013)

You got that boat and trailer for $2200? Dear god i would give my left you know what for that boat! Nice rig, but what you need to do is take out that sissy center console ,camo it up, put in an enormous livewell, slap a 90 horse tiller motor on it and make that thing into the ultimate duck hunting/catfishing boat! Very nice rig man!
Chris


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 20, 2013)

chrispbrown27 said:


> You got that boat and trailer for $2200? Dear god i would give my left you know what for that boat! Nice rig, but what you need to do is take out that sissy center console ,camo it up, put in an enormous livewell, slap a 90 horse tiller motor on it and make that thing into the ultimate duck hunting/catfishing boat! Very nice rig man!
> Chris



Thanks, I ended up selling the controls with the motor so I actually paid $1800. Putting at least a 115 on it but keeping my console thanks.


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 22, 2013)

First mod.. new engine - Got a screamin deal on a new Etec 115 - $7k with all new free rigging from Evinrude. Controls yada yada. I've got a LOT to do and it's all very costly so it'll be slow process but I wanted to jump on this deal while it was there.


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 22, 2013)

_I can’t say *anything* bad about the E-TEC motors. I believe they’ve proven themselves. Personally I’m a diehard Yamaha four stroke guy. The E-TEC is still a two stroke and you still have to buy $30 a gallon two stroke oil, but it’s a great motor and it will be a sweet setup on the SeaArk. 
I believe the E-TEC motors are in the top three for sure. #1 Yamaha four strokes #2 Evinrude E-TEC # Mercury Verado. _

_Just my 2 cents_


----------



## bigwave (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice motor, your going to need a seat belt.


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 22, 2013)

It should move along. I priced the Yamaha vs the Etec. There was at the very least a $2300 difference and I just could not justify that.


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 22, 2013)

Badbagger said:


> It should move along. I priced the Yamaha vs the Etec. There was at the very least a $2300 difference and I just could not justify that.



_I don’t think you can beat that. If it has power tilt and trim plus the binnacle, cables you’re golden. _ =D>


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 22, 2013)

Sure does, all inclusive.


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 22, 2013)

_Very cool congratulations. =D> It will be interesting to see what your top speed will be. _


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I'd guess around 50 from what I've read but time will tell. It's actually going to be a good minute. I'm going to take the boat for tinwork and then to Sarasota for Linex and Tampa for paint and finally to be rigged. It's a pretty costly adventure but it'll come together.


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 22, 2013)

Badbagger said:


> Well I'd guess around 50 from what I've read but time will tell. It's actually going to be a good minute. I'm going to take the boat for tinwork and then to Sarasota for Linex and Tampa for paint and finally to be rigged. It's a pretty costly adventure but it'll come together.



_BB what’s the first mod, you mentioned tin work. What’s getting welded? I’ve got to weld a couple of little things, then start the farming out from the rear deck. I hope to have that done and flip her over by the end of the weekend so I can start prepping the bottom for the steelflex. _


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 22, 2013)

Having the following done:

Stern deck lids for more room to stand
Possibly side panels to cover the exposed ribs
Having two very large storage drop in boxes fabbed and installed into rear bench seat
Trolling motor mount
Mount for sacrificial zinc sine I fish Saltwater
Fab and install anchor box in the bow

That's the majority of it and maybe a tad more. Undecided about the side panels and covering the ribs and if I do them, don't know if I should have them riveted on or welded on.

After fab comes paint and lastly the Linex and then hang the motor. About $4k worth of work so it'll be SLOW. I pay cash or I don't do it.


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 22, 2013)

_Sounds good, looking forward to seeing it all come together. Personally I wouldn’t worry about covering the ribs. You’ll be taking away floor space. 72 in is nice and wide but space is space. _


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Dave. On top of the console are some holes from previous electronics installs. Thinking to have a piece of aluminum fit and welded to cover those areas and give me a fresh mounting area.

Pic attached, suggestions ?


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 23, 2013)

Badbagger said:


> Thanks Dave. On top of the console are some holes from previous electronics installs. Thinking to have a piece of aluminum fit and welded to cover those areas and give me a fresh mounting area.
> 
> Pic attached, suggestions ?



_A thin peace of diamond plate cut to the same outline and riveted down or a thin peace of starboard. 5200 it down to the top then you will have a clean slate to work with. _


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 24, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> _Sounds good, looking forward to seeing it all come together. Personally I wouldn’t worry about covering the ribs. You’ll be taking away floor space. 72 in is nice and wide but space is space. _



You know, I didn't think about the floor space being lost. I like the "finished look" but it sure comes at a price! I think on the console top I'll have the trim and fit a piece of aluminum and rivet or tack weld it in. Now I'm going to flip a coin on covering the damn ribs.

There's some lost floor space surely... hmmm #-o


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 24, 2013)

Badbagger said:


> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> > _Sounds good, looking forward to seeing it all come together. Personally I wouldn’t worry about covering the ribs. You’ll be taking away floor space. 72 in is nice and wide but space is space. _
> ...



_I know I’m the same way, functionality versus aesthetics. I think the ribs look kind of cool though. It gives the boat that bad ass persona. I’m only going to cover mine with paint. _


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Dave. Once the fab is done and I save a LOT of pennies, paint and linex on the interior.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 26, 2013)

Score!!! :beer: 

72" in the floor? That is freakin nice!!! You can dance a waltz on that thing!


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes sir, 72" on the floor and thanks.


----------



## Badbagger (Jan 31, 2013)

Well decided to go with adding the side walls. Pretty much saved up a LOT of pennies and working with the fabricator on getting a schedule put together to start. Hopefully the work will start here in the next week or ten days. Now to save a LOT more pennies for the Linex and paint. Got the new Etec 115 paid for.


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 1, 2013)

Badbagger said:


> Well decided to go with adding the side walls. Pretty much saved up a LOT of pennies and working with the fabricator on getting a schedule put together to start. Hopefully the work will start here in the next week or ten days. Now to save a LOT more pennies for the Linex and paint. Got the new Etec 115 paid for.




_Sounds like a plan,
What thickness aluminum is he going to be using 0.90 or 0.125 for the side panels? Keep us posted. That’s going to be a sweet rig when done……………. _ =D>


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Feb 1, 2013)

Badbagger said:


> _Sounds like a plan,
> What thickness aluminum is he going to be using 0.90 or 0.125 for the side panels? Keep us posted. That’s going to be a sweet rig when done……………. _ =D>



If the inner side panels are primarily aesthetic (just to cover the ribs), wouldn't you think something like 0.60 would be much lighter and accomplish the same thing? 0.125 would seem to be overkill, it's not a surface that will be supporting much weight after all.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 1, 2013)

> If the inner side panels are primarily aesthetic (just to cover the ribs), wouldn't you think something like 0.60 would be much lighter and accomplish the same thing? 0.125 would seem to be overkill, it's not a surface that will be supporting much weight after all.



Totally agree with this. Material should be cheaper and easier to work with too.


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 1, 2013)

Lowe 2070 CC said:


> Badbagger said:
> 
> 
> > _Sounds like a plan,
> ...



_I don’t disagree with that at all however; the weight deference between 0.60 and 0.90 on that boat isn’t going to change anything. I was just thinking, if you go to thin you’re going to dent the heck out of the side panels and there goes the aesthetics. Stuff slides around. I’m not sure how the fabricator is going to mount the panels but if the mounting points are at the ribs and there’s nothing in between them, they’re going to get dented. Just saying. _


----------



## Badbagger (Feb 1, 2013)

.125 on the panels and you hit the nail on the head Dave. Crap does slide around and I don't care about weight or cost difference.


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 12, 2013)

beetlespin said:


> Sweet. You'll love the size because it does matter



Here here!!


----------



## SDHawgs (Feb 12, 2013)

If only I could find deals like that! That thing is awesome. Gonna be a great boat and build! =D>


----------



## Paul Marx (Feb 13, 2013)

I like it a lot.


----------



## Badbagger (Feb 13, 2013)

SDHawgs said:


> If only I could find deals like that! That thing is awesome. Gonna be a great boat and build! =D>



Thanks, I have bought 3 G3's before I found this boat and look religiously on Craigslist. It's pretty much pure luck and a once in a lifetime find.
For $1800, can't be it.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Feb 13, 2013)

Have you thought much about your drivers seating. That Seaark looks a lot like my Lowe in that you have a bench behind the console. My problem has been that when seated I'm too low to see what's in front of me, and with a passenger it's impossible to see. When standing I really get to wanting to lean back on something higher than my calves after an hour or so.

I'm looking at fabricating something, but have been shocked that there just doesn't seem to be anything out there addressing the issue already.


----------



## Badbagger (Feb 13, 2013)

Working on that now but still getting a couple of bugs worked out. There will be a seat there but as with CC's I've owned, always stood while running. A leaning post would be an alternative for you.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Feb 13, 2013)

I prefer to stand while driving as well, the problem is addressing the leaning post issue given the proximity of the console to the rear deck. I've been kicking around some ideas, as there just aren't many reasonable commercial options (I hate the thought of paying $600+ for a commercial leaning post just to start cutting it up and then painting it). I'm looking more into making a square tube frame from 1" od material that will sit on my rear deckand provide a 12" higher seating leaning surface. Weld two 1" id square sections to the front of my deck that legs can slide into, and attach a folding bench to the top.

We'll see how it works.


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 13, 2013)

_I prefer to stand when I’m running up on top anyway. I just feel like I have a better sense of what's going on and I can react quicker if need be. If just cruising around then I’ll set down. Sometimes I’ll just fold up my legs and sit on them until the go num. :LOL2: 
I’m going to raise my console up a little bit. It’s right at that point when I’m standing I have to bend down pretty far to drive. I’m going to make a storage compartment about 10 to 12 inches high and mount my console on top of it. _


----------



## Badbagger (Feb 13, 2013)

Snapped some shots today of general markup of the fabrication mods. Time permitting tomorrow I'll start a build thread. It's going to be slow but well worth it in the end. Not sure how long the fab will take. Hope to be done and have my pennies saved up for paint and linex in 3 or 4 weeks. On top of the console, going to have a piece of starboard custom cut in black to give me a new mounting surface and search for a new steering wheel. Not sure whether to go with a SeaArk replacement from the factory or something completely different.


----------



## nccatfisher (Feb 13, 2013)

Your going to love it, I had one for years. I'll say one thing it will fly with that 115 on it. It is only rated for an 80. Mine would run 45 with an 80 on it. I am guessing you don't plan on insuring it.


----------



## Badbagger (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks and the boat is actually rated for a 140.


----------



## bigwave (Feb 14, 2013)

When I grow up, I want to be just like you and Countrydave........this is one awesome boat. :lol:


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 14, 2013)

bigwave said:


> When I grow up, I want to be just like you and Countrydave........this is one awesome boat. :lol:



_Brian you’re too funny bro. LMAO _ :LOL2:


----------



## Badbagger (Feb 14, 2013)

Well no time today to start a complete build thread but did manage to drop it off at the fabricators this morning. SeaArk is a very rare breed in these parts. Within less than 5 minutes while we were parked outside of the shop and going over the mods with the fabricator, there was a group of 4 or 5 folks that showed up and started to look around and questions and statements started... "that boat is a damn beast" - "what the hell is that thing, a battleship?" - "damn that's one wide ass boat" - "You've gotta be kidding me, I can put my 17' inside that thing"....then came the question "how much did that thing run you?"... to which I replied, the hull and trailer set me back a small fortune, $1800. SILENCE, it was priceless LMFAO.

He's starting on her Monday.... new thread in the build section to come when I have the time.


----------



## Country Dave (Feb 14, 2013)

_Awesome bro, good for you. =D> 

Let’s get that thread started and post some pics. _


----------



## nccatfisher (Feb 14, 2013)

Badbagger said:


> Thanks and the boat is actually rated for a 140.


 OK, mine was a side console. That must be the difference, odd though my 2472 I have now isn't rated for but a 140.


----------



## Badbagger (Feb 16, 2013)

Finally took a little time to make a build thread. Just the starting point anyway. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29196&p=300203#p300203


----------



## nccatfisher (Feb 16, 2013)

BTW I obviously don't read very well. I just now realized it is an 1872 instead of an 1860 like I had. :roll:


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 23, 2013)

Good looking rig... Have always loved how wide those are!


----------



## Badbagger (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks, started to rebuild. See the link in my sig line.


----------

